# Struts - ActionForward



## Molloy (13. Feb 2006)

Hallo, Forum.

Ich versuche mich für ein Praktikum mit Struts einzuarbeiten und im Rahmen dieser Einarbeitung wollte ich klein anfangen, mit einem einfachen ReDirect, was auch ein gern genommenes Beispiel in Einsteigertutorials ist, soweit ich das überblicke.

Jetzt hänge ich aber schon seit 2 Tagen über diesem verfluchtem Einsteigertutorial und versteh die Welt nicht mehr.  90% des Codes sind stur abgetippt (Halte mich dabei an "First Stepts with Jakarta Struts - Part 1" von sitepoint.com), und die restlichen 10% sind lediglich Umbenennen von Klassen-/Variablennamen, aber trotzdem hämmert es mir reihenweise Fehlermeldungen um die Ohren.

Die betreffenden Dateien sind:

web.xml:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<!DOCTYPE web-app 
    PUBLIC "-//Sun Microsystems, Inc.//DTD Web Application 2.3//EN" 
    "http://java.sun.com/dtd/web-app_2_3.dtd">

<web-app>

    <display-name>Struts Test</display-name>
    <description>
      Struts Test
    </description>


    <context-param>
      <param-name>webmaster</param-name>
      <param-value>myaddress@mycompany.com</param-value>
      <description>
        The EMAIL address of the administrator to whom questions
        and comments about this application should be addressed.
      </description>
    </context-param>
    
  <servlet>
    <servlet-name>action</servlet-name>
    <servlet-class>org.apache.struts.action.ActionServlet</servlet-class>
    <init-param> 
   		<param-name>config</param-name> 
   		<param-value>/WEB-INF/struts-config.xml</param-value> 
	 </init-param>
  </servlet>
  
  <servlet-mapping>
    <servlet-name>action</servlet-name>
    <url-pattern>*.do</url-pattern>
  </servlet-mapping>


</web-app>
```


struts-config.xml:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="iso-8859-1"?>
<!DOCTYPE struts-config PUBLIC
          "-//Apache Software Foundation//DTD Struts Configuration 1.2//EN"
          "http://struts.apache.org/dtds/struts-config_1_2.dtd">
<struts-config>

  <data-sources />
   
  <global-exceptions />

  <global-forwards>
     <forward name="falsch" path="/Falsch.do" />
     <forward name="wronglogin" path="/WrongLogin.do" />
   </global-forwards>
   
  <action-mappings>

    <action path="/Falsch" forward="/pages/Login.jsp" />
    <action
     path="/WrongLogin"
     type="de.test.inhouse.htmlforward.WrongLogin"
     scope="request">
     <forward
       name="login"
       path="/pages/Login.jsp"
     />
   </action> 
    
  </action-mappings>
  
</struts-config>
```

WrongLogin.java:

```
package de.test.inhouse.htmlforward;

import org.apache.struts.action.*;
import javax.servlet.http.*;


public class WrongLogin
	extends Action
{
	public ActionForward execute(ActionMapping mapping, ActionForm form, HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response) 
		throws Exception 
	{ 
		request.setAttribute("nachricht", new String("Zugriff ohne vorherigen Login nicht gestattet!"));
		return mapping.findForward("login");
	}
}
```

minitest.jsp:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1" ?>
<%@ page language="java" contentType="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1"
    pageEncoding="ISO-8859-1"%>
<%@ taglib prefix="logic" uri="/WEB-INF/struts-logic.tld" %>
	<logic:forward name="falsch" />
```


Wenn ich die minitest.jsp versuche aufzurufen, kommt "Error 500" und "Cannot find global ActionForward for name falsch" 
Wenn ich es über "/WrongLogin.do" direkt in der Adressleiste des Browsers versuche kommt "Error 404" und "Servlet action is not available", was ich jetzt überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen kann. Schliesslich hab ich den passenden Typ zum path doch in der struts-config.xml festgelegt...
Bislang habe ich endlos mit der Syntax rumgespielt, aber ohne Erfolg. Ebenso habe ich zigmal die Ordnerpfade gegengecheckt und meine Konfigurationsdateien durch XML-Validatoren gejagt, auch ohne Erfolg.

Ich wäre wirklich äusserst dankbar, wenn mir jemand einen Hinweis in die richtige Richtung geben könnte, weil momentan bin ich soweit, dass mir beim blossen Gedanken an Struts der Mund schäumt.

Der nächste logische Schritt hiernach sollte eigentlich die Formularauswertung werden, aber bei der "Einfachheit & Unkompliziertheit" von Struts packt mich jetzt schon das kalte Grauen  :?


----------



## bronks (13. Feb 2006)

Wenn Du Deine Nerven schonen willst, dann hol Dir NetBeans5 und mach das StrutsTut von der Netbeansseite. Sobald der AhaEffekt eingetreten ist geht dann alles andere wie von alleine ...


----------



## mlange8801 (13. Feb 2006)

Vielleicht das <load-on-startup>1</load-on-startup>
noch in die web.xml einfügen.

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> 

<!DOCTYPE web-app 
    PUBLIC "-//Sun Microsystems, Inc.//DTD Web Application 2.3//EN" 
    "http://java.sun.com/dtd/web-app_2_3.dtd"> 

<web-app> 

    <display-name>Struts Test</display-name> 
    <description> 
      Struts Test 
    </description> 


    <context-param> 
      <param-name>webmaster</param-name> 
      <param-value>myaddress@mycompany.com</param-value> 
      <description> 
        The EMAIL address of the administrator to whom questions 
        and comments about this application should be addressed. 
      </description> 
    </context-param> 
    
  <servlet> 
    <servlet-name>action</servlet-name> 
    <servlet-class>org.apache.struts.action.ActionServlet</servlet-class> 
    <init-param> 
         <param-name>config</param-name> 
         <param-value>/WEB-INF/struts-config.xml</param-value> 
    </init-param> 

<load-on-startup>1</load-on-startup>

  </servlet> 
  
  <servlet-mapping> 
    <servlet-name>action</servlet-name> 
    <url-pattern>*.do</url-pattern> 
  </servlet-mapping> 


</web-app>
```


----------



## Guest (14. Feb 2006)

Das <load-on-startup>-Tag ändert erstmal nix am Laufzeitverhalten. Es kommen immer noch dieselben Fehlermeldungen.
Allerdings hab ich in der Log-Datei vom Tomcat jetzt immer 2 neue Fehlermeldungen beim Hochfahren:

```
SCHWERWIEGEND: StandardWrapper.Throwable
java.lang.NullPointerException
	at org.apache.struts.action.ActionServlet.parseModuleConfigFile(ActionServlet.java:1003)
...
...
```

und


```
SCHWERWIEGEND: Servlet /inhouse threw load() exception
java.lang.NullPointerException
	at org.apache.struts.action.ActionServlet.parseModuleConfigFile(ActionServlet.java:1003)
...
...
```

Scheint auf mich, wie eine Exception beim Laden, aber wovon? Klassen? Konfigurationsdateien? Ich hatte wie gesagt alle Ordnerpfade eigentlich schon unter die Lupe genommen...


@bronks
Einerseits setzt der betreffende Betriieb kein NetBeans ein, und ich gewöhn mich nur ungern an Sachen, die ich in der Praxis nicht benutzen kann, andererseits beschreibt der verlinkte Struts-Artikel auf deren Seite den Teil mit den ActionForwards haargenau so, wie auf allen anderen Seiten, die ich bisher dazu gesehen habe


----------



## Molloy (14. Feb 2006)

Sorry, vergessen einzuloggen.
Die Nachricht oben ist von mir.


----------



## mlange8801 (14. Feb 2006)

> SCHWERWIEGEND: Servlet /inhouse threw load() exception
> java.lang.NullPointerException
> at org.apache.struts.action.ActionServlet.parseModuleConfigFile(ActionServlet.java:1003)
> ...
> ...



Hört sich an, als würde er deine struts-config.xml nicht finden.
Die liegt in WEB-INF/struts-config.xml wo auch deine web.xml liegt?

Prinzipiell sollte der gepostete Code aber funktionieren.


----------



## Molloy (14. Feb 2006)

struts-config.xml und web.xml liegen beide im Verzeichnis:

C:\Tomcat5\webapps\inhouse\WEB-INF

soweit ich das sehe *sollte* das in der Konstellation auhc richtig sein, aber Tomcat meldet mir immer noch was anderes.


----------



## Molloy (14. Feb 2006)

Kleines Update.
man darf mich als geläutert betrachten   

Durch die Fehlermeldung verunsichert habe ich mal probehalber den Eintrag in der web.xml folgendermassen abgeändert:

```
<servlet>
    <servlet-name>action</servlet-name>
    <servlet-class>org.apache.struts.action.ActionServlet</servlet-class>
    <init-param> 
   		<param-name>config</param-name> 
   		<param-value>/struts-config.xml</param-value> 
	 </init-param>
     <load-on-startup>1</load-on-startup>
  </servlet>
```
Die Fehlermeldungen in den Logdateien bleiben jetzt aus, also geh ich davon aus, dass ich jetzt den richtigen Pfad  für die struts-config.xml erwischt hab.
Die Fehlermeldungen bleiben leider.... aber immerhin haben sie sich teilweise verändert.
Wenn ich die minitest.jsp aufrufe bleibts bei "Cannot find global ActionForward for name falsch" .
Wenn ich jetzt WrongLogin.do aufrufe kommt aber ein "javax.servlet.ServletException: Servlet.init() for servlet action threw exception" , womit ich leider nicht viel mehr anfangen kann :/


----------



## bronks (14. Feb 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Einerseits setzt der betreffende Betriieb kein NetBeans ein, und ich gewöhn mich nur ungern an Sachen, die ich in der Praxis nicht benutzen kann, andererseits beschreibt der verlinkte Struts-Artikel auf deren Seite den Teil mit den ActionForwards haargenau so, wie auf allen anderen Seiten, die ich bisher dazu gesehen habe


Mit dem Netbeans Tut hättest Du sofort ein funktionierendes Ergebnis, mit dem Du herumexperimentieren kannst.  Netbeans wäre Dein Freund und Assistent, der Dir einmal zeigt, wie das ganze zum Schluß auszusehen hat. Evtl. wäre es dann einfacher den Fehler in Deiner jetzigen Baustelle zu finden.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (15. Feb 2006)

struts ist case-sensitive, wenn mich net alles täuscht 

D.h.: Wenn dein ForwarD "Falsch" heist, du aber in ein Forward namens "falsch" aufrufst, dann wird er nicht das gewünschte Ergebniss bringen 

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist:

Wenn du Fehlermeldungen ausgeben willst, dann benutz das ActionErrors-Objekt und pack nicht irgendwelche Strings in den request. 
Zu ActionErrors findest du genügend Infos online..z.B. www.laliluna.de


----------

